# Will a recent accident on my record impact employment?



## dafargo (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm trying to get hired by AMR Sacramento. I'm a new EMT wih no experience. I got in a car accident in a work truck at my previous job this past May (no ticket but it was my fault) and the same month got a cell phone violation ticket (in CA its illegal to hold a phone and drive). I didn't get a point on my record for the cell phone ticket but it's on my record. Does anyone who works for AMR know how this will affect getting hired?


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 31, 2010)

It wasn't AMR Sacr, but it was AMR. I had an accident with a piece of fire apparatus in my old volly dept that was deemed to be the other drivers failure to yield and fault a few years ago. I applied to AMR in florida a few weeks later and was turned down because of it and other than that I had a clean driving record.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 31, 2010)

Every Time this driving record topic comes up I cant help but think how many people are looking for work,all you have to do is look at the other posts and you can see you have alot of competition actually some very well qualified competition. There are plenty of candidates that have never had any tickets,accidents or any other problems with their driving record so if its between you and the dozen or so candidates with clean driving records who do you think is going to move on in the process?

 Your going to get the usual responses that will lead you to believe that you are still in a competitive position,"hey whats a ticket or two" or "it was just a small accident" and of course " I know this guy that got hired with a ticket its not a big deal". Most of this advice comes from people who have no clue and are trying to be nice but its really pathetic and you need to be up front with yourself and realize that time is your best friend and from here on out you need to maintain a perfect driving record. The cell phone ticket shows that not only do you have a problem obeying the law but you don't seem to concerned that your putting yourself and all those around you on the road in danger. What does that tell a perspective employer about your judgement? I'm sure most of us have broken the hands free law but the big difference is we did not get caught. As a commercial truck driver who is on the road 60-70 hours a week I can tell you we have a major problem in this country with distracted driving and its only getting worse. 

 You should still keep applying and getting practice with interviews while you wait for time to pass,you may actually find someone that is willing to give you chance,I would have to question their judgement when you look at what there is available in the candidate pool but as your going to soon read it does happen. Good luck and stay safe out there on the roads.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 31, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 31, 2010)

ohnoyoudidnt said:


> It wasn't AMR Sacr, but it was AMR. I had an accident with a piece of fire apparatus in my old volly dept that was deemed to be the other drivers failure to yield and fault a few years ago. I applied to AMR in florida a few weeks later and was turned down because of it and other than that I had a clean driving record.



Did they straight out say you only did not get the job because of having a not a fault accident on your record? 

I applied to AMR in CA, and I had a deer run out in front of truck a year ago that caused an accident. I had to do the whole CHP thing, insurance, etc. and I forgot about it until I got my H6 and it showed up. I hope they look past something like that as I did nothing wrong, but I am still waiting on a phone call from them so I guess we'll see.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 31, 2010)

I was told it was the headlining factor because it had happened with-in five years of my application attempt, yet RMA hired me with no questions asked pretty much. At the time I had about 4 years of commercial experience so that wasn't the factor. AMR's rules might very by state though. My wife worked for AMR in Portland and had speeding tickets from a camera yet she got hired, so who knows.


----------



## dafargo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help! Here's hoping.  Level1 you make good points.  I drive 35-40 hours a week, and you of all people should know how silly the "hands free" law is though.  I was using my bb for gps to my next job.  Although you can handle a gps-only device in california for now (the socialists will change that too), how is it not okay to use gps on a cell phone?  Studies consistently put cellphones at the number 8th or 9th most common reason for accidents.  Why don't we give tickets to people eating a Big Mac and reading a book? :wacko:  Oh well. I do respect the law when it comes to texting and talking, regardless of the improper motives behind the law.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Aug 31, 2010)

dafargo said:


> Thanks for the help! Here's hoping.  Level1 you make good points.  I drive 35-40 hours a week, and you of all people should know how silly the "hands free" law is though.  I was using my bb for gps to my next job.  Although you can handle a gps-only device in california for now (the socialists will change that too), how is it not okay to use gps on a cell phone?  Studies consistently put cellphones at the number 8th or 9th most common reason for accidents.  Why don't we give tickets to people eating a Big Mac and reading a book? :wacko:  Oh well. I do respect the law when it comes to texting and talking, regardless of the improper motives behind the law.



 With almost twenty years and somewhere north of two million accident and ticket free commercial miles believe me I know where your coming from. I can drive with my knees make a sandwich while talking on the CB but remember I am a trained and highly qualified professional. Truck drivers are the original highway multitaskers don't you know. I have driven in or through every major metropolitan area in all the lower 48 states and most of Canada and it never ceases to amaze me what people manage to get done behind the wheel. It has gotten much worse in the last ten years and I worry for the younger kids who have enough attention deficits to begin with let alone trying to drive twenty over in the hammer lane and text it's scary and most of us with any 911 time have seen the often ugly results.

 To be honest I still use my old school flip phone I just cant stand the thought of that thing hanging out of my ear. There is also the annoying habits that come with being hands free like walking around the store talking like there is no one else around,I still find myself answering when I think I'm being talked to only to find its someone doing the hands free thing. 

 Its good to see you got the positives out of my reply you seem like you are on the right track especially with the socialists comment. You do live in the state of all states when it comes to those issues but the west side of Oregon and Washington come in a real close second and third.


----------



## Sendou (Sep 1, 2010)

Threads like these almost make things seem hopeless for me -_-

2009: At Fault Fender-Bender (driving while jetlagged, lady in front of me made an unexpected slam on her brakes, my reaction time was terrible and tapped her rear bumper. No damage to my car, but a tiny scratch on hers that she reported to my insurance and made a claim, I never found out what the claim entailed, but I did admit to being at fault.)

2008: Speeding Ticket, 85+ in a 70, driving from CA to AZ on one of those open highways through Blythe, just paid the fine, no traffic school.

2005: Speeding Ticket, 85+ in a 70 on a sportbike(sold it), went to traffic school, no points.

2003: Fail to provide proof of insurance, I was working for a family owned small business flower shop doing flower deliveries when a flower arrangement fell over. I pulled over to the side of the freeway to fix it and a CHP stopped to check up on me.. I had no idea where the Insurance Papers for the van I was driving were located... they ended up being back at the flower shop. Fix-It ticket, paid $10 fine and provided proof of valid insurance.

Regardless, I've learned to control my speeding and have clocked in over 40,000+ miles without breaking the speed limit and I plan to keep it that way. Learned from all the little mistakes such as driving while not fit to drive and not understanding the responsibilities of knowing where all paperwork is for any car that I operate regardless of who owns it.

Here's to hoping that keeping my nose clean for the next 2 years won't kill my dreams of becoming a Paramedic.


----------



## dafargo (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't think the 2003 and 2005 citations would even be an issue at this point right?  A family member of mine who worked for AMR speculated that they only go back 5 years.  I would imagine it's like insurance companies; some look up to seven years, some five, and some only three.  You could move somewhere where they're desperate too.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 4, 2010)

dafargo said:


> I wouldn't think the 2003 and 2005 citations would even be an issue at this point right?  A family member of mine who worked for AMR speculated that they only go back 5 years.  I would imagine it's like insurance companies; some look up to seven years, some five, and some only three.  You could move somewhere where they're desperate too.



It is 3-5 for the most part. Our applications here only state "in the past 5 years have you".


----------



## wijjiam (Sep 5, 2010)

im not employed yet ether but at least for AMR Seattle (as far as my girlfriends mom explains it to me) if you have 3 things or under on your driving record your golden


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 5, 2010)

Just be aware, right or wrong, insurance companies and the DMV consider almost all crashes avoidable, on either parties part. 

They consider that there is a lot the other party can do to avoid the party doing something wrong.

As far as a particular employer is concerned, IMHO, just answer the question and see what happens.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 5, 2010)

wijjiam said:


> im not employed yet ether but at least for AMR Seattle (as far as my girlfriends mom explains it to me) if you have 3 things or under on your driving record your golden



 Its not that a person is not employable under a certain companies guidelines. The point alot of people seem to ignore is why would a company take a person with a questionable driving record when there are plenty of well qualified candidates with crystal clear driving records. Its a very well known fact that there is a surplus of EMT's in most markets,this means employers can pick and choose their candidates much more carefully. Of course a person should never say never but its important that people especially the younger ones understand how important it is to maintain the highest of standards in all areas of your life. 

 There is no excuse for any company to have an employee operating their equipment with any infractions on their driving record no matter how small. Many employers are tightening up on what they will allow as far as driving records,with the constant pressure from insurance companies on employers I think you are going to see a zero tolerance policy for most companies in the future. Many employers including mine have had this requirement in place for new hires for some time and like it or not its just another way for employers to weed out the less desirable candidates.


----------

